# Hymenal tag remnants excised in office, please help, claim denied



## michelleaapc2012 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi, I am stumped on a Dx code for the hymen tag. I used CPT 56700 partial hymenectomy and Dx N89.8 other specified noninflammatory disorders of vagina. I used that Dx because ICD-9 623.8 was for hymenal tag and this is the closest crosswalk that I could get that matched what the patient has. Tricare has denied the claim stating the diagnosis code is inconsistent with the procedure. Any suggestions. The patient had two hymenal remnants that were excised. Any suggestions?


----------

